# cruze 2013 1.7 diesel lt sw uk spec



## Ray1976 (May 27, 2018)

hi all
I have bought a kit to move the centre display up to the cubby does any of you good people know of or where to get a lead to piggy back the original 
I have installed an android system but the original loom inserts into the new touchscreen so I need a piggy back to come off this to connect the centre display 

thanks in advance


----------

